# Parliamo del forum chiuso ai non registrati



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ho letto un po' ovunque. L'esclusione degli ospiti è generalmente male digerito, salvo per alcuni casi dove è semplicemente giustificato. Io non voglio chiudere il forum agli ospiti, ma un utente in particolare mi ha costretto di farlo, perché si sottrae alla comunicazione fra persone consenzienti quali noi.

Nel backoffice ho discusso la questione nelle ultime settimane con diverse persone e ho osservato più attentamente i meccanismi, i quali fanno scatenare i litigi fra @millenick e gli altri. Per chi non lo sa, @millenick è Angelo Merkel in una delle sue tanti vesti di utente in questo forum.

Si è sempre battuto per rientrare, perché qui trova la trippa che altrove non riesce ad avere. Le sue prede preferite sono le persone malleabili alle sue esigenze. @millenick tradisce le sue prede in molte forme e per quanto so, in malo modo. Mentre poi abbandona una sua prima donna, ha già adescato altre vittime del suo nuovo amore sincero. La donna del suo cuore lo difende avidamente e lo continua anche a fare quando sa che ha perso ogni speranza, perché @millenick sa fare. Questo è il retroscena.

Noi ci troviamo quindi a discutere con una persona che ha bisogno del forum come trampolino di lancio e farà sempre tutto nel suo potere per rientrarci, in culo a tutti. Fin lì non ci sarebbe nulla da dire, se non avesse la cattiva abitudine di attaccare briga e di lasciarsi maldestramente coinvolgere in discussioni che fanno male a lui. Se stesse dalla sua parte, nessuno lo noterebbe.

Ma, ha bisogno di essere notato, perché è così che si propone. Povera vittima dei cattivi che ce l'hanno con lui. Ma lo squalo è lui. Chi non gioca il suo gioco, viene escluso a forza di offese e noie. Così leggiamo cento pagine di pompini che qualcuno avrebbe avuto o anche no. Siamo inondati di offese di ogni genere, di minacce, di insulti alla vita e alla morte per migliaia di messaggi, senza un senso particolare. Siamo noi a leggerlo. E siamo noi a non trovare piacere. Non possiamo neanche ignorarlo, perché in apparenza è scemo. Ma è solo scemo per modo di dire.

Troviamo dunque che stranamente questo essere persiste nei nostri meandri, perché qualcuno lo sostiene anche quando dice atrocità inaccettabili in qualunque contesto umano. Troviamo che qualcuno ride su e si diverte e lo incentiva, imitandolo, ma con IP totalmente diverso. Anche @millenick da sua parte non scherza, ha almeno 5 IP a sua disposizione, che già così si propone in un certo modo, non molto rassicurante. 

Ora, noi ci siamo stancati di sentire le sue bestialità, le minacce alle persone, loro salute, malauguri di ogni genere. Io non voglio ospitare in questo forum un malato di mente che non riesce a percepire e interpretare i limiti che pone la società ai suoi membri. Sono consapevolissimo di quel che dico.

Voi lo volete? Volete ospitare una persona che non si sa regolare come qualunque altra sana persona in questo mondo e quindi riaprire il forum al nonsense che questa persona produce? Perché se è così, sono io a lasciare il forum, e con me tanti altri e a voi i cazzi della disperata mente. Di una! *Di una!*


----------



## lothar57 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' ovunque. L'esclusione degli ospiti è generalmente male digerito, salvo per alcuni casi dove è semplicemente giustificato. Io non voglio chiudere il forum agli ospiti, ma un utente in particolare mi ha costretto di farlo, perché si sottrae alla comunicazione fra persone consenzienti quali noi.
> 
> Nel backoffice ho discusso la questione nelle ultime settimane con diverse persone e ho osservato più attentamente i meccanismi, i quali fanno scatenare i litigi fra @millenick e gli altri. Per chi non lo sa, @millenick è Angelo Merkel in una delle sue tanti vesti di utente in questo forum.
> 
> ...



Grande Capo mi sei piaciuto!!!Finalmente hai fatto quello che,purtroppo,non potevi piu'procastinare.Tu sai che io nn ti mai rotto le scatole,se non segnalando a suo tempo un'orribile post..e tu prendesti provvedimenti''importanti''..cosi come ora.
Quindi ascoltami..per favore....mantieni il divieto per sempre...certa gente non deve mai piu'arrivare qua'.
Oh...quando la piena del Brasimone ti fara'scendere a valle..passa di qua'..che ci beviamo un pignoletto!
at salut


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Dicembre 2012)

Capisco la tua esasperazione, e condivido il dispiacere al non permettere a tutti gli altri non registrati la parola.
Ce ne sono stati e ce ne sono che è un peccato perdere.

Proposta...
Hai detto che la segnalazione anche dei non registrati andava fatta solo in caso di messa in chiaro di dati sensibili. E ti toccava leggere tutto.

Perchè non dare ai registrati la possibilità tout-court di cancellare i post dei non registrati?
Senza che tu te li legga?
A quanto ho visto quando la possibilità c'era, i post dei non registrati tranquilli non sono mai stati toccati.

Dai e dai, a cancellare i post dei rissosi si stuferanno.

So che anche questo strumento non verrebbe usato da tutti, ma insomma, dico la mia opinione...


----------



## Eretteo (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' ovunque. L'esclusione degli ospiti è generalmente male digerito, salvo per alcuni casi dove è semplicemente giustificato. Io non voglio chiudere il forum agli ospiti, ma un utente in particolare mi ha costretto di farlo, perché si sottrae alla comunicazione fra persone consenzienti quali noi.
> 
> Nel backoffice ho discusso la questione nelle ultime settimane con diverse persone e ho osservato più attentamente i meccanismi, i quali fanno scatenare i litigi fra @millenick e gli altri. Per chi non lo sa, @millenick è Angelo Merkel in una delle sue tanti vesti di utente in questo forum.
> 
> ...


Registrarsi e' una cosa rapida e pure gratis.
Hai fatto bene a dare un giro di vite.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' ovunque. L'esclusione degli ospiti è generalmente male digerito, salvo per alcuni casi dove è semplicemente giustificato. Io non voglio chiudere il forum agli ospiti, ma un utente in particolare mi ha costretto di farlo, perché si sottrae alla comunicazione fra persone consenzienti quali noi.
> 
> Nel backoffice ho discusso la questione nelle ultime settimane con diverse persone e ho osservato più attentamente i meccanismi, i quali fanno scatenare i litigi fra @millenick e gli altri. Per chi non lo sa, @millenick è Angelo Merkel in una delle sue tanti vesti di utente in questo forum.
> 
> ...


Se l'idea è scegliere tra te e lui, chiaramente non c'è storia. Però, per quanto assurdo possa sembrare, a me realmente non danno fastidio i suoi insulti. A me personalmente eh, cioè quello rivolti al sottoscritto. Per quanto con me non è che si sia mai sbizzarrito più di tanto. Per altri che hanno meno pelo sullo stomaco si potrebbe forse intervenire di volta in volta. Diverso è il discorso della minacce: cioè, io sarei per riammetterlo se si limitasse agli insulti, ma le minacce sono davvero un altro paio di maniche. C'è purtroppo gente che qui dentro ci ha avuto a che fare, oppure persone che gli hanno rivelato in buona fede particolari della vita di altre persone che adesso lui sfrutta per tentare di intimidirle. QUESTO è inaccettabile. Non gli insulti. Per me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sono d'accordo con admin.


----------



## Duchessa (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' ovunque. L'esclusione degli ospiti è generalmente male digerito, salvo per alcuni casi dove è semplicemente giustificato. Io non voglio chiudere il forum agli ospiti, ma un utente in particolare mi ha costretto di farlo, perché si sottrae alla comunicazione fra persone consenzienti quali noi.
> 
> Nel backoffice ho discusso la questione nelle ultime settimane con diverse persone e ho osservato più attentamente i meccanismi, i quali fanno scatenare i litigi fra @millenick e gli altri. Per chi non lo sa, @millenick è Angelo Merkel in una delle sue tanti vesti di utente in questo forum.
> 
> ...


Verde.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco la tua esasperazione, e condivido il dispiacere al non permettere a tutti gli altri non registrati la parola.
> Ce ne sono stati e ce ne sono che è un peccato perdere.
> 
> Proposta...
> ...


Semplice mia cara...
Loro li ripostano...
Cancellare fatica inutile...
Bisognerebbe che se li cancelli se blocca l'ip
Ma chi ha quello dinamico, spegne il router, riaccende ed eccolo nuovamente 

I morti viventi non possono funzionare...

Tutto sto tempo atteso è stato per raccogliere una massa tale di dati perchè il mondo intero capisca

con chi si ha a che fare no?


----------



## passante (7 Dicembre 2012)

io invece, trovo (edit: a volte) vomitevoli, indigeribili, arroganti, volgari, minacciosi tanti post in questo forum, non solo scritti da angelo merkel. quindi, francamente, sono perplesso. io sono _un forumiano puro_, cioè non so nulla e non conosco le persone dietro ai nik, quindi forse sono più libero nel mio giudizio. 
forse, ma ovviamente posso sbagliare. magari al contrario sono troppo distaccato da ciò che avviene qui, non essendoci nessun legame con la mia vita fuori di qui.
poi, quibbel, non trovo tanto "a tema" la descrizione di ciò che fa merkel nella vita privata, perchè quello col forum non c'entra. sempre secondo me, ovviamente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io invece, trovo vomitevoli, indigeribili, arroganti, volgari, minacciosi tanti post in questo forum, non solo scritti da angelo merkel. quindi, francamente, sono perplesso. io sono _un forumiano puro_, cioè non so nulla e non conosco le persone dietro ai nik, quindi forse sono più libero nel mio giudizio.
> forse, ma ovviamente posso sbagliare. magari al contrario sono troppo distaccato da ciò che avviene qui, non essendoci nessun legame con la mia vita fuori di qui.
> poi, quibbel, non trovo tanto "a tema" la descrizione di ciò che fa merkel nella vita privata, perchè quello col forum non c'entra. sempre secondo me, ovviamente.


La sua vita privata c'entra con il forum, perché il forum è ingrediente segreto della sua "zuppa dell'ingrediente segreto".

Per il resto, le situazioni offensivi e minacciosi ci sono stati e ci saranno sempre. Ma è la modalità in cui si propongono. Quando si discute, scappa anche un litigio. E quando si litiga si dicono anche cose di cui si pente. Alla fine si fa pace o si lascia per sempre. Ma qui parliamo di una situazione ripetitiva, strumentalizzata.

E' bene che parli di questo argomento. Se non avessi agito in questo modo, avrei avuto soltanto un altro modo per rimuovere il problema di base: attacco frontale dicendo tutte le schifezze che nessuno vuole leggere. Colpi bassi allo scopo di far uscire in lacrime l'offensore, o di farlo letteralmente crepare dalla rabbia. Pensi che non si riesce? Non hai idea quanto schifo faccio quando mi arrabbio sul serio.

Ma non è mio scopo di vita.

Qui ho dato una scelta. Me ne vado anche e lascio il forum agli amanti dell'insulto, della truffa amorosa, amanti del tradimento dei sentimenti, masochisti del tradimento subito, per poi vederlo chiuso dalle autorità, perché passa un mese o due, e qualche denuncia scappa. E senza un minimo di controllo, @millenick ci sguazza. In culo a tutti, anche se stesso. Perché continuando su questa strada, il forum sarebbe comunque chiuso e poi non potrebbe andare a piangere sulla spalla della polizia postale, perché appoggerei loro decisione!


----------



## Sole (7 Dicembre 2012)

Due righe per salutare. Sono in attesa che il mio account sia cancellato.

Spero non ci voglia molto.

Questo posto per me è diventato invivibile. La cattiveria e la falsitá mi toccano sempre, ma mentre nella mia vita reale le incontro occasionalmente, qui è la regola, la normalitá ormai.
Fuori di qui sono una persona serena, solare e positiva. E non mi obbliga nessuno a venire qui per subire insulti, giudizi sulla mia vita e il mio comportamento o allusioni. Nè per essere dipinta come la donna del cuore cieca e di parte di una sottospecie di mostro.

Ringrazio tutti gli utenti che in questi anni, in chiaro o in pvt, mi hanno manifestato la loro stima. In molti mi hanno scritto che i miei post sono stati loro d'aiuto...ecco, questa è una cosa bella che dá un senso alla mia partecipazione qui.

Un abbraccio speciale a Kid e a Simy. Che si sono sempre comportati da veri amici, nonostante sia stato difficile ultimamente, me ne rendo conto 

Saluti a tutti


----------



## passante (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La sua vita privata c'entra con il forum, perché il forum è ingrediente segreto della sua "zuppa dell'ingrediente segreto".
> 
> Per il resto, le situazioni offensivi e minacciosi ci sono stati e ci saranno sempre. Ma è la modalità in cui si propongono. Quando si discute, scappa anche un litigio. E quando si litiga si dicono anche cose di cui si pente. Alla fine si fa pace o si lascia per sempre. Ma qui parliamo di una situazione ripetitiva, strumentalizzata.
> 
> E' bene che parli di questo argomento. !


non lo so, quibbel, non lo so. allora la vita privata di moltissimi utenti c'entrerebbe, perchè a ben vedere è la motivazione di guerre, scontri, insulti, minacce, faide, fazioni, di molti molti utenti. no? boh. 

sull'esclusione dei non registrati non metto becco, è un forum con un tipo di moderazione che non potrei mai gestire, te l'ho già detto, quindi non so valutare come sarebbe meglio procedere.


----------



## passante (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Due righe per salutare. Sono in attesa che il mio account sia cancellato.
> 
> Spero non ci voglia molto.
> 
> ...


a me tu piaci e ti auguro ogni bene.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> non lo so, quibbel, non lo so. allora la vita privata di moltissimi utenti c'entrerebbe, perchè a ben vedere è la motivazione di guerre, scontri, insulti, minacce, faide, fazioni, di molti molti utenti. no? boh.
> 
> sull'esclusione dei non registrati non metto becco, è un forum con un tipo di moderazione che non potrei mai gestire, te l'ho già detto, quindi non so valutare come sarebbe meglio procedere.


anche la mia vita privata c'entra. io non posso più leggere le minacce di @millenick per conto di nessuno, perché mia vita privata non mi permette di rapportarmi in questo modo con gli altri. il forum è anche casa mia, dove spendo tutte le settimane ore e ore a leggere, scrivere, riflettere, ridere e piangere. ma non vengo qui per aver paura di chi si potrebbe presentare a casa mia o chi mi spara alla spalle mentre passeggio per le vie di Bologna.

una persona che non comprende pur avendoglielo detto almeno cento volte, che è stato escluso per comportamento inammissibile e si iscrive per reiterare il suo comportamento guasto ancora peggio, facendoci indirettamente subire tutti i suoi amori falliti e direttamente consolarlo, quando poveretto ha avuto un brutto cattivone che lo ha reso ridicolo davanti a tutti, una persona così non la tollero a casa mia e nessuno dovrebbe.

nella vita reale io cercherei di risolvere il problema, ma alla fine sarebbe un "o io - o lui" all'ultimo sangue. perché non potrei vivere in una situazione in cui uno si prende tutti i diritti e non concede nessuno agli altri. ed è _questa_ la situazione che contesto. se @millenick non può capirlo e agire di conseguenza (levandosi dalle palle o sistemare il suo linguaggio) allora non è un degno membro di questa società. né questa né quest'altra, reale.

se tu e più della metà degli utenti attivi sono convinti che @millenick ci può stare, lascio io. venderò poi al migliore offerente perché almeno così non pago nemmeno la bolletta e poi sarà rivendutao una decina di volte fino a quando non arriva il dittatore di turno che mette fine al forum e lo rifà con nuovo staff e pubblico. oppure non trovo nessuno e il sito viene chiuso per abbandono, molestie e violazione della nettiquette, nonché denuncia per i vari reati riscontrati nel frattempo a tutti che ne hanno contribuito alla chiusura. allora sì che c'è da ridere.


----------



## devastata (7 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Due righe per salutare. Sono in attesa che il mio account sia cancellato.
> 
> Spero non ci voglia molto.
> 
> ...



Io sono arrivata da poco, però mi piaceva leggerti, mi spiace che anche qui, dove purtroppo si parla di sentimenti veri e drammi reali, ci siano come in altri forum, sempre e ovunque dei disturbatori maneschi ed irritanti ,che alla fine riescono sempre nel loro intento, allontanare chi è molto superiore a loro, intellettualmente ed umanamente.

'Vale'


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Dicembre 2012)

sono daccordo completamente. e da tempo.


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anche la mia vita privata c'entra. io non posso più leggere le minacce di @millenick per conto di nessuno, perché mia vita privata non mi permette di rapportarmi in questo modo con gli altri. il forum è anche casa mia, dove spendo tutte le settimane ore e ore a leggere, scrivere, riflettere, ridere e piangere. ma non vengo qui per aver paura di chi si potrebbe presentare a casa mia o chi mi spara alla spalle mentre passeggio per le vie di Bologna.
> 
> una persona che non comprende pur avendoglielo detto almeno cento volte, che è stato escluso per comportamento inammissibile e si iscrive per reiterare il suo comportamento guasto ancora peggio, facendoci indirettamente subire tutti i suoi amori falliti e direttamente consolarlo, quando poveretto ha avuto un brutto cattivone che lo ha reso ridicolo davanti a tutti, una persona così non la tollero a casa mia e nessuno dovrebbe.
> 
> ...



sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## passante (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se tu e più della metà degli utenti attivi sono convinti che @millenick ci può stare, lascio io. venderò poi al migliore offerente perché almeno così non pago nemmeno la bolletta e poi sarà rivendutao una decina di volte fino a quando non arriva il dittatore di turno che mette fine al forum e lo rifà con nuovo staff e pubblico. oppure non trovo nessuno e il sito viene chiuso per abbandono, molestie e violazione della nettiquette, nonché denuncia per i vari reati riscontrati nel frattempo a tutti che ne hanno contribuito alla chiusura. allora sì che c'è da ridere.


io veramente penso che non dovrebbe essere permesso a *nessuno *scrivere insulti, violenze, prese per il culo, minacce. ma nessuno nessuno. questa è l'unica cosa di cui sono convinto. ma mi taccio. anche perchè non ho nulla di intelligente da dire


----------



## SPeCiAle (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' ovunque. L'esclusione degli ospiti è generalmente male digerito, salvo per alcuni casi dove è semplicemente giustificato. Io non voglio chiudere il forum agli ospiti, ma un utente in particolare mi ha costretto di farlo, perché si sottrae alla comunicazione fra persone consenzienti quali noi.
> 
> Nel backoffice ho discusso la questione nelle ultime settimane con diverse persone e ho osservato più attentamente i meccanismi, i quali fanno scatenare i litigi fra @millenick e gli altri. Per chi non lo sa, @millenick è Angelo Merkel in una delle sue tanti vesti di utente in questo forum.
> 
> ...


Senti un po', morto di figa, in questo forum io ho solo conosciuto biblicamente tre donne. Una è Mk che conoscevo ben prima di entrare qui e ho conosciuto nel forum di divorzionline (dol), un anno dopo circa di essere approdato qui ho conosciuto emmanuelle arsan (tanto non è un segreto e praticamente sta scritto tutto in chiaro e poi Sole da maggio di quest'anno. Poco per uno che sta qui a cercare donne. mai cercato di broccolare nessuna in pvt. ho conosciuto donne del forum di persona e mai sono andato oltre l'amicizia. mai un avance, mai una parola fuori posto, mai una parola in più e mai una mano sul culo a nessuno. qui dentro tu hai permesso che questo forum divenisse un puttanaio (o almeno hai sperato che lo divenisse) andando dietro al conte e i suoi raduni del cazzo sperando di rimediare una scopata che nella vita, il tutto dedotto da una tua foto vista da me in cui eri insieme al nano, non riusciresti mai a rimediare. per questo hai DOVUTO fare fuori Persa perchè dava fastidio al conte e quindi per assecondarlo e seguire il tuo lurido scopo. e allo scopo hai DOVUTO fare fuori anche fedifrago e bruja. Ho conosciuto negli anni persone degne e persone indegne. il fatto che io potessi frequentare e conoscere anche persone che erano qui perchè traditrori (quintina su tutti) è la cifra della mia malleabilità perchè se è vero che non mi piacciono le cose oscure e le scorrettezze è anche vero che posso passare anche oltre e vedere anche altro. se qui invece io non conosco e non vedo altro in base a questo mi baso e solo su questo. se sei un traditore tout court (e nel corso degli anni ho sempre scritto che i traditori non sono tutti uguali. quintina, sole, mi vengono in mente ma ce ne sono altri che sono approdati qui nel corso degli anni ma che non cito perchè assenti o comunque non voglio nominarli, hanno avuto sempre avuto una loro giustificazione- chi più chi meno. e ho riconosciuto anche altre doti. che con qualcuno nel tempo si sono rivelate errate. ma non certo per una mia mancanza di lealtà o scorrettezza nei loro- e solo nei loro- riguardi) e su tutti un esempio tipico è lothar ho sempre avuto lo stesso atteggiamento di schifo e che ho sempre esternato. 
Sono stato nel corso degli anni insultato pesantemente. Io mia figlia, mia madre, la mia ex moglie ma mai e poi mai ho visto un tuo ergerti a difensore. e ma certo, mica potevi pensare che a farlo ci potesse scappare una trombata. 
Veniamo alle minacce. fino all'altro ieri non ho mai minacciato nessuno che ne valesse la pena di farlo. Sono mesi che per una serie di incomprensioni che non sono partite da me vedo costantemente offendere fuori e dentro questo forum la mia donna. Gratuitamente. e QUESTO è inaccettabile. Da chi poi? da persone che non hanno rispetto per le persone a loro più care. mariti, mogli, fidanzate e, soprattutto FIGLI. Dire che la cosa inaccettabile è rivelare ad un marito che la propria moglie ha una o più storie parallele è inaccettabile quanto dire che un testimone di un omicidio non debba permettersi di testimoniare perchè lede la privacy o "procura" un fastidio all'omicida. Voi (o meglio alcuni di voi) siete fuori come un balcone. e questo perchè siete abituati o concepite il fatto che si possa ergere a modello di vita o giustificabile l'oscurità, il non rispetto, la doppiezza, l'ambiguità ecc... Io sono quello che alcuni di voi può chiamare nemesi. la vostra fottuta paura. pensate che siccome è normale per voi essere doppi e vivere nell'oscurità lo è anche per il resto del mondo e che un insulto fatto ad una persona che è il completo proprio opposto possa essere equiparabile o possa essere tollerata o quanto meno risposta allo stesso livello. Mi spiace per voi ma per quanto possiate schifare me, fare in modo che io non scriva, rigettarmi dalle vostre letture quotidiane, questo noin potrà mai essere vero. E' inaccettabile ricevere anche un minimo rimbrotto da una persona che umanamente dovrebbe solo che ringraziare di essersi trovata a 10 cm da una persona come me o Sole. E' come se un pedofilo venisse a casa mia e pretendesse di darmi un consiglio come crescere al meglio i miei figli quando nel suo intimo quei figli vorrebbe vedere rovinata la loro vita tra le sue mani. Ho tollerato che questa persona e cioè Chiara Matraini prendesse di mira la mia donna per mesi con frecciate, insulti sottili per poi arrivare all'escalation dopo che la signora si è risentita (poverina) per la giusta reazione (leggasi messaggio privato al -questo si crede lui- Rodolfo Valentino del forum. il nostro caro pompino Joey Blow) che, dopo mesi, ha avuto. Ho insultato alla stessa maniera e anche fatto capire in maniera chiara che era il caso di smetterla. Non è successo. Ipocrita, senza palle, ti devi vergognare tu e chi ti sta vicino, un signore si riconosce dalla donna con cui si accompagna, sputi nel piatto in cui hai mangiato fino ad ieri, fai marketing ecc... Ho cercato di farla smettere. La signora era arrabbiata da tempo per il messaggio privato a JB e il signor (?) Tuba me lo aveva detto in una telefonata tra noi intercorsa che ci sarebbero stati fuoco e fiamme e che la signora (?) chiara era inviperita e di aspettarsi qualcosa. non parole esatte ma il senso era quello. Ha aspettato buona buona un po' di tempo e alla prima occasione ha cominciato a re-insultare il suo bersaglio. E' inaccettabile e intollerabile un solo insulto da parte di una persona che moralmente è al di sotto di almeno un centinaio di livelli a chi viene insultato. 

A nessuno viene in mente che se io so qualcosa qualcuno me lo è venuto a dire? quello che ho fatto io è quello che viene fatto ad ogni cena, telefonata, email, sms che intercorre tra persone che si conoscono di questo forum. la differenza? che io lo scrivo e lo dico alla stessa stregua di un Bertoldo e che il Re vorrebbe mandare a morte. Guardatevi bene dentro perchè se io sono il peggio voi lo siete ancora più di me. io tolto da qui torno ad essere una persona a posto che non ha mai fatto male a nessuno senza un motivo. voi tornate a casa con le vostre facce di culo e rimanete gli stessi personaggi squallidi dalle vite squallide apparentemente perfette ma marce dentro. 

Venendo ancora a te, amministratore dei miei cabasisi, ti consiglio di tornare a scuola di psicologia perchè delle due l'una. o sei così scemo da berti le stronzate megagalattiche che le persone in backup (ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah) ti dicono oppure pensi che le persone siano così sceme da credere sul serio alle stronzate che scrivi cercando di fare credere che siano vere. 
Detto questo invece volevo avvisare tutti gli utenti un po' normali di questo forum e che hanno ancora un po' di cervello in zucca (e ce ne sono) che l'amministratore legge i vostri PM. Come lo so? Poco prima di essere bannato rientrai e scrissi in pm ad un utente di questo forum che mi conosceva queste testuali parole "vieni su msn".
bene. pochissimo tempo dopo l'amministratore scrisse a chiare lettere che c'erano utenti che si mettevano d'accordo con me su msn per farmi rientrare .
Attenzione a ciò che scrivete. Che seppure non verrà usato contro di voi può essere letto in qualunque momento. E questa non è l'unica scorrettezza che l'amministratore di questo forum ha perpetrato.
Aspetto querele caro amministratore. Sono sicuro che la polizia postale troverà veramente interessante la mia vita, dopo un po' di risate che si sarà fatta.
Salut’m a sor’t amministrato’!

Alex


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

ma a me sembra che ci sia scritto nel regolamento che gli amministratori possano leggere gli mp...


----------



## SPeCiAle (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma a me sembra che ci sia scritto nel regolamento che gli amministratori possano leggere gli mp...


assolutamente no. possono farlo solo dietro richiesta della polizia postale che opera in base a reati o segnalazioni di querele. e quello non era il caso. e sono SOLO (della polizia) a loro disposizione.


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> assolutamente no. possono farlo solo dietro richiesta della polizia postale che opera in base a reati o segnalazioni di querele. e quello non era il caso. e sono SOLO (della polizia) a loro disposizione.



no guarda che c'è scritto che lo Staff può accedervi, se lo riterrà opportuno


----------



## SPeCiAle (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no guarda che c'è scritto che lo Staff può accedervi, se lo riterrà opportuno


quindi se io metto un cartello che avvisa che ogni donna che varcherà la soglia di casa mia verrà trombata contro la sua volontà fino a farla svenire, questo è legale perchè ha accettato di varcarla e quindi ha assentito silenziosamente? 
free, ti prego. confido nella tua intelligenza


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> quindi se io metto un cartello che avvisa che ogni donna che varcherà la soglia di casa mia verrà trombata contro la sua volontà fino a farla svenire, questo è legale perchè ha accettato di varcarla?e quindi ha assentito silenziosamente?
> free, ti prego. confido nella tua intelligenza


non è che assenti silenziosamente
se uno non desidera che si leggano gli mp, non li manda e non li riceve, poichè il regolamento dice che possono essere letti dallo Staff
ti pare?


----------



## SPeCiAle (7 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non è che assenti silenziosamente
> se uno non desidera che si leggano gli mp, non li manda e non li riceve, poichè il regolamento dice che possono essere letti dallo Staff
> ti pare?


non mi pare. perchè anche fosse legale è moralmente vomitevole. e lui lo ha fatto.


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> non mi pare. perchè anche fosse legale è moralmente vomitevole. e lui lo ha fatto.



però lo ha scritto
quindi potrebbe dire: apriti un forum tu e scriviti le regole che vuoi
come fa il Conte con Minerva


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> però lo ha scritto
> quindi potrebbe dire: apriti un forum tu e scriviti le regole che vuoi
> come fa il Conte con Minerva


puoi scrivere quello che vuoim quante volte vuoi. è una cosa schifosa comunque. contando che non è l'unica cosa scorretta che da amministratore ha fatto e questo PER ME è lampante. non voglio convincere nessuno. mi basta averlo detto. chi è intelligente e normale e non tanto per fare il bastian contrario di Alex capisce. a me basta che nel proprio intimo qualcuno una domanda se la faccia. senza chiedere nemmeno spiegazioni


----------



## Sole (8 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> Senti un po', morto di figa, in questo forum io ho solo conosciuto biblicamente tre donne. Una è Mk che conoscevo ben prima di entrare qui e ho conosciuto nel forum di divorzionline (dol), un anno dopo circa di essere approdato qui ho conosciuto emmanuelle arsan (tanto non è un segreto e praticamente sta scritto tutto in chiaro e poi Sole da maggio di quest'anno. Poco per uno che sta qui a cercare donne. mai cercato di broccolare nessuna in pvt. ho conosciuto donne del forum di persona e mai sono andato oltre l'amicizia. mai un avance, mai una parola fuori posto, mai una parola in più e mai una mano sul culo a nessuno. qui dentro tu hai permesso che questo forum divenisse un puttanaio (o almeno hai sperato che lo divenisse) andando dietro al conte e i suoi raduni del cazzo sperando di rimediare una scopata che nella vita, il tutto dedotto da una tua foto vista da me in cui eri insieme al nano, non riusciresti mai a rimediare. per questo hai DOVUTO fare fuori Persa perchè dava fastidio al conte e quindi per assecondarlo e seguire il tuo lurido scopo. e allo scopo hai DOVUTO fare fuori anche fedifrago e bruja. Ho conosciuto negli anni persone degne e persone indegne. il fatto che io potessi frequentare e conoscere anche persone che erano qui perchè traditrori (quintina su tutti) è la cifra della mia malleabilità perchè se è vero che non mi piacciono le cose oscure e le scorrettezze è anche vero che posso passare anche oltre e vedere anche altro. se qui invece io non conosco e non vedo altro in base a questo mi baso e solo su questo. se sei un traditore tout court (e nel corso degli anni ho sempre scritto che i traditori non sono tutti uguali. quintina, sole, mi vengono in mente ma ce ne sono altri che sono approdati qui nel corso degli anni ma che non cito perchè assenti o comunque non voglio nominarli, hanno avuto sempre avuto una loro giustificazione- chi più chi meno. e ho riconosciuto anche altre doti. che con qualcuno nel tempo si sono rivelate errate. ma non certo per una mia mancanza di lealtà o scorrettezza nei loro- e solo nei loro- riguardi) e su tutti un esempio tipico è lothar ho sempre avuto lo stesso atteggiamento di schifo e che ho sempre esternato.
> Sono stato nel corso degli anni insultato pesantemente. Io mia figlia, mia madre, la mia ex moglie ma mai e poi mai ho visto un tuo ergerti a difensore. e ma certo, mica potevi pensare che a farlo ci potesse scappare una trombata.
> Veniamo alle minacce. fino all'altro ieri non ho mai minacciato nessuno che ne valesse la pena di farlo. Sono mesi che per una serie di incomprensioni che non sono partite da me vedo costantemente offendere fuori e dentro questo forum la mia donna. Gratuitamente. e QUESTO è inaccettabile. Da chi poi? da persone che non hanno rispetto per le persone a loro più care. mariti, mogli, fidanzate e, soprattutto FIGLI. Dire che la cosa inaccettabile è rivelare ad un marito che la propria moglie ha una o più storie parallele è inaccettabile quanto dire che un testimone di un omicidio non debba permettersi di testimoniare perchè lede la privacy o "procura" un fastidio all'omicida. Voi (o meglio alcuni di voi) siete fuori come un balcone. e questo perchè siete abituati o concepite il fatto che si possa ergere a modello di vita o giustificabile l'oscurità, il non rispetto, la doppiezza, l'ambiguità ecc... Io sono quello che alcuni di voi può chiamare nemesi. la vostra fottuta paura. pensate che siccome è normale per voi essere doppi e vivere nell'oscurità lo è anche per il resto del mondo e che un insulto fatto ad una persona che è il completo proprio opposto possa essere equiparabile o possa essere tollerata o quanto meno risposta allo stesso livello. Mi spiace per voi ma per quanto possiate schifare me, fare in modo che io non scriva, rigettarmi dalle vostre letture quotidiane, questo noin potrà mai essere vero. E' inaccettabile ricevere anche un minimo rimbrotto da una persona che umanamente dovrebbe solo che ringraziare di essersi trovata a 10 cm da una persona come me o Sole. E' come se un pedofilo venisse a casa mia e pretendesse di darmi un consiglio come crescere al meglio i miei figli quando nel suo intimo quei figli vorrebbe vedere rovinata la loro vita tra le sue mani. Ho tollerato che questa persona e cioè Chiara Matraini prendesse di mira la mia donna per mesi con frecciate, insulti sottili per poi arrivare all'escalation dopo che la signora si è risentita (poverina) per la giusta reazione (leggasi messaggio privato al -questo si crede lui- Rodolfo Valentino del forum. il nostro caro pompino Joey Blow) che, dopo mesi, ha avuto. Ho insultato alla stessa maniera e anche fatto capire in maniera chiara che era il caso di smetterla. Non è successo. Ipocrita, senza palle, ti devi vergognare tu e chi ti sta vicino, un signore si riconosce dalla donna con cui si accompagna, sputi nel piatto in cui hai mangiato fino ad ieri, fai marketing ecc... Ho cercato di farla smettere. La signora era arrabbiata da tempo per il messaggio privato a JB e il signor (?) Tuba me lo aveva detto in una telefonata tra noi intercorsa che ci sarebbero stati fuoco e fiamme e che la signora (?) chiara era inviperita e di aspettarsi qualcosa. non parole esatte ma il senso era quello. Ha aspettato buona buona un po' di tempo e alla prima occasione ha cominciato a re-insultare il suo bersaglio. E' inaccettabile e intollerabile un solo insulto da parte di una persona che moralmente è al di sotto di almeno un centinaio di livelli a chi viene insultato.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito... io vado e tu arrivi?



Vabbè. E sul neretto guarda, un'approvazione simbolica


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

vorrei avvisare chi mi ha approvato il post chilometrico che l'integerrimo oltre che superintelligente amministratore del forum ha scritto che chi mi approverà o mostrerà apprezzamento per me verrò cacciato a calci in culo dal forum. o sei un temerario o non hai letto oppure un principio vale più di un ban. mi piacerebbe sapere chi sei. ti lascio un indirizzo email che non uso quasi mai e al quale mi frega niente che arrivino email estranee, ti va di dirmi chi sei?
***


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

post chilometrici, io no di sicuro!


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> post chilometrici, io no di sicuro!


ti do una spinta per leggerlo:calcio:


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> ti do una spinta per leggerlo:calcio:


veramente avevo in mente di aspettare il riassunto

comunque ho letto la parte nerettata da Sole, mi sono venuti in mente i miei scheletri nell'armadio, e vabbè:singleeye:


----------



## passante (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente avevo in mente di aspettare il riassunto
> 
> comunque ho letto la parte nerettata da Sole, mi sono venuti in mente i miei scheletri nell'armadio, e vabbè:singleeye:


 e chi hai dimenticato chiuso nell'armadio tutto questo tempo? scheletro :unhappy: poveretto :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente avevo in mente di aspettare il riassunto
> 
> comunque ho letto la parte nerettata da Sole, mi sono venuti in mente i miei scheletri nell'armadio, e vabbè:singleeye:


ormai ti sei assuefatta al tanfo?


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> e chi hai dimenticato chiuso nell'armadio tutto questo tempo? scheletro :unhappy: poveretto :unhappy::unhappy:



ops! che distratta!


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> ormai ti sei assuefatta al tanfo?



diciamo che dormire bisogna dormire...:singleeye:


----------



## passante (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che dormire bisogna dormire...:singleeye:


avresti dovuto tenerli in naftalina ld:


----------



## Sole (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente avevo in mente di aspettare il riassunto
> 
> comunque ho letto la parte nerettata da Sole, mi sono venuti in mente i miei scheletri nell'armadio, e vabbè:singleeye:


Leggilo a puntate


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che dormire bisogna dormire...:singleeye:


ti manderò una confezione di Arbre Magique gigante per natale


----------



## Sole (8 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> vorrei avvisare chi mi ha approvato il post chilometrico che l'integerrimo oltre che superintelligente amministratore del forum ha scritto che chi mi approverà o mostrerà apprezzamento per me verrò cacciato a calci in culo dal forum. o sei un temerario o non hai letto oppure un principio vale più di un ban. mi piacerebbe sapere chi sei. ti lascio un indirizzo email che non uso quasi mai e al quale mi frega niente che arrivino email estranee, ti va di dirmi chi sei?
> ***


A stordito!!! Ma te l'ho approvato io! Ma chi vuoi che ti approvi qui??

Come coppia che incarna il male assoluto facciamo abbastanza pena eh 

Ti ho dedicato la mia ultima approvazione, prima di spegnermi definitivamente! Non è romantico?

Tanto avrai la vita più breve di una farfalla, ma il post meritava, nonostante gli errori di sintassi


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Leggilo a puntate


eh no, altrimenti non si gode a fondo la complessa sintassi e la sequenza logico-grammaticale?
ma non dovevi andartene?


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A stordito!!! Ma te l'ho approvato io! Ma chi vuoi che ti approvi qui??
> 
> Come coppia che incarna il male assoluto facciamo abbastanza pena eh
> 
> ...


Minchiona ma hai scritto simbolico, non pensavo l'avessi fatto sul serio:singleeye:
mah, secondo me qualcuno che ha avuto la tentazione di approvare c'è

PS: maestrina di 'sta cippa


----------



## Sole (8 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> eh no, altrimenti non si gode a fondo la complessa sintassi e la sequenza logico-grammaticale?
> ma non dovevi andartene?


Sto aspettando con ansia


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

comunque non notate una strana atmosfera (a parte il mio armadio:unhappy?
l'amministratore è di là che chiacchiera con me di guardie e ladri


----------



## passante (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> comunque non notate una strana atmosfera (a parte il mio armadio:unhappy?
> l'amministratore è di là che chiacchiera con me di guardie e ladri


 sei una e bina?


----------



## Sole (8 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> Minchiona ma *hai scritto simbolico, non pensavo l'avessi fatto sul serio:singleeye:*
> mah, secondo me qualcuno che ha avuto la tentazione di approvare c'è
> 
> PS: maestrina di 'sta cippa


Non ho resistito! In fondo pigiare non piace mica solo al Conte 


PS: se mi dicevi che volevi scrivere un post chilometrico gli davo una corretta al volo...


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sei una e bina?



no, tengo un piede in due scarpe
ho imparato qui:rotfl:


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> comunque non notate una strana atmosfera (a parte il mio armadio:unhappy?
> l'amministratore è di là che chiacchiera con me di guardie e ladri


stanno confabulando via email, sms, pm, telefono, piccioni viaggiatori, lettera e testamento cosa scrivere sulla querela per non farsi ridere dietro abbastanza.
ah si? non lo cagavo


----------



## passante (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, tengo un piede in due scarpe
> ho imparato qui:rotfl:


guarda, se non sono almeno prada tacco 15 non ne vale la pena  che te lo dico a fa'.


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sto aspettando con ansia


e mo' chi cazzo è ansia? vabbè che sei una zoccola ma almeno non dirmelo!


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho resistito! In fondo pigiare non piace mica solo al Conte
> 
> 
> PS: se mi dicevi che volevi scrivere un post chilometrico gli davo una *corretta* al volo...


domani mando la copia di questo post alla preside della tua scuola e ti faccio licenziare


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> guarda, se non sono almeno prada tacco 15 non ne vale la pena  che te lo dico a fa'.



di te mi fido ciecamente!
sai che ho combinato la settimana scorsa? non ho accettato una borsa prada e una sciarpa burberry in regalo...troppo impegnativo, e quindi ho ringraziato del pensiero e ciao:singleeye:
ma si può?:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (8 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> domani mando la copia di questo post alla preside della tua scuola e ti faccio licenziare


E' un modo colloquiale di parlare tra noi colleghe. C'era bisogno di nerettarlo e ingrossarlo così?

Ammazza, ma sei proprio uno stronzo, hanno ragione


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho resistito! In fondo pigiare non piace mica solo al Conte
> 
> 
> PS: se mi dicevi che volevi scrivere un post chilometrico gli davo una corretta al volo...



poveri bimbi


----------



## passante (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> di te mi fido ciecamente!
> sai che ho combinato la settimana scorsa? non ho accettato una borsa prada e una sciarpa burberry in regalo...troppo impegnativo, e quindi ho ringraziato del pensiero e ciao:singleeye:
> ma si può?:rotfl:


naaaaaaaaaaaa:ira:



io nella mia vita credo di aver rifiutato giusto qualche caffè.

il mio compagno invece rifiutò una casa in montagna. davvero, non scherzo. quando non sappiamo come girarci coi soldi glielo rinfaccio ancora adeso di non essersi azzoccolato un po' :carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Registrarsi e' una cosa rapida e pure gratis.
> Hai fatto bene a dare un giro di vite.



quotone


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaa:ira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bè però è un po' imbarazzante, non trovi?

comunque sei già il secondo che mi cazzia!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (8 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> poveri bimbi


Ha parlato il re dei congiuntivi!

Vabbè dai, ora vado davvero 


Fai il bravo


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ha parlato il re dei congiuntivi!
> 
> Vabbè dai, ora vado davvero
> 
> ...


embè, quando posso
bravo bravissimo, come figaro
sento già il tir della tangenziale che mi travolge


----------



## Duchessa (8 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Verde.


Vorrei aggiungere un cosa, per tutti colori che parlano di etica e di morale, e che ritengono la propria superiore a quella degli altri. 
Le coscienze sono individuali, e di conseguenza lo sono etica e morale
MA
proprio per questo esistono leggi: regolamenti (nei forum) e la legge dello stato (italiano, in questo caso)
Contano questi. Chi decide di non rispettarli si assume le responsabilità del caso, e le conseguenze.
Tutto il resto è fumo.


----------



## SPeCiAle (8 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Vorrei aggiungere un cosa, per tutti colori che parlano di etica e di morale, e che ritengono la propria superiore a quella degli altri.
> Le coscienze sono individuali, e di conseguenza lo sono etica e morale
> MA
> proprio per questo esistono leggi: regolamenti (nei forum) e la legge dello stato (italiano, in questo caso)
> ...


pensa alla cosa peggiore che ti possa essere fatta senza che questa sia legalmente perseguibile dopodichè pensa a te stessa che la subisci. e il fumo che riesci a produrre fumatelo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2012)

SPeCiAle ha detto:


> pensa alla cosa peggiore che ti possa essere fatta senza che questa sia legalmente perseguibile dopodichè pensa a te stessa che la subisci. e il fumo che riesci a produrre fumatelo.


Non siamo nella DDR...
QUi.

[video=youtube;3xQ0xadqCL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xQ0xadqCL8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2012)

A nessuno viene in mente che se io so qualcosa qualcuno me lo è venuto a dire? quello che ho fatto io è quello che viene fatto ad ogni cena, telefonata, email, sms che intercorre tra persone che si conoscono di questo forum. la differenza? che io lo scrivo e lo dico alla stessa stregua di un Bertoldo e che il Re vorrebbe mandare a morte. Guardatevi bene dentro perchè se io sono il peggio voi lo siete ancora più di me. io tolto da qui torno ad essere una persona a posto che non ha mai fatto male a nessuno senza un motivo. voi tornate a casa con le vostre facce di culo e rimanete gli stessi personaggi squallidi dalle vite squallide apparentemente perfette ma marce dentro.

Ed è questo che condanno con tutte le mie forze.
Tu Quoque...
Vai in giro a sparlare di cose e di fatti che ti sono stati riferiti e a cui TU non hai mai partecipato.

Bon sappi che nessuna persona con un minimo di buona educazione fa questo.
Perchè tutti sappiamo che si chiama calunnia.

Ricatti e minacci la gente con calunnie.

E ho ben visto come ti sei incazzato quando IO ho usato quella tecnica con te.

Si io so che tu hai problemi con l'alcool perchè qualcuno ( e non ti dirò mai chi) è venuto a dirmelo.

Come vedi so qualcosa di te, perchè qualcuno è venuto a dirmelo.

Come si sta dall'altra parte? Eh?

Proprio degno discepolo di Persa...
La quale appunto viveva di cose riferite e che non si è mai degnata di accertare.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2012)

Alex di te mi hanno sempre detto che sei un poveraccio, polemico, attabrighe con tutto e tutti.
Me lo hanno detto persone che mi conoscono e che sono state a cena con te.
Perfino imbarazzate dal fatto che tu non tolleri le scelte matrimoniali o sessuali di perfetti sconosciuti.

Ma queste cose le so...

Perchè me le hanno riferite....

E allora dato che le so 

Sono sincero e le dico in chiaro...

Come mi hanno sempre detto che ti sei fatto pagare le cure dentistiche da una donna, che ti sei fatto mantenere qui s là

Così pure mi hanno detto che facevi lavorare tua moglie in un bordello...

Sono tutte cose che so...

Perchè qualcuno me le ha dette....

Ora vai dove devi andare...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2012)

E comunque dato che lo conosco di persona e non vivo delle cose che mi sono state riferite...

Il signor Johannes 
Non è affatto un morto di figa.
Non è stato facile convincerlo a partecipare ad un raduno perchè in live diremo che è un po' timido e orso delle montagne, va ben?

Ma resta comunque una delle persone più profonde ed intelligenti che abbia mai conosciuto.

Una persona che mi ha dato dritte speciali in momenti bui.

Un uomo che riesce perfino a mettermi soggezione quando parlo con lui e non è molto facile perchè non ama il telefono.

Mai visto un uomo come lui che ama stare in pace e godersi la vita ai suoi ritmi e non a quelli imposti da altri.

Sto forum è aperto perchè lui crede al valore di questo forum.

E perchè sa di avere un impegno con FA.

Tutte queste cose le so, non perchè mi sono state riferite, ma sono solo parti della mia mente.
Ok?

Spero di non aver divulgato notizie false e tendenziose.

Ma non mi va che sempre si cerchi di far passare questa persona per un buffone, o per un incapace ecc..ecc..ecc...

Guardatevi dall'ira del buono.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2012)

Allora porco cazzo...
Mi telefona sta qua e me ne dice peste e corna di x...
E mi intima di fare colà...

Le dico...ma tu conosci x? Eh? Ne stai parlando come se lo conoscessi...

E sta qua fa...ah io non lo conosco, ci ho solo scambiato qualche mail...

E io...ma allora vai a cagare eh? Ma come ti permetti di fare così?

Prima accertati che le cose siano come dici tu....o al limite mi fai una carta scritta di tuo pugno e firmata e con questa vado da lui....

Ma robe da non credere....


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> di te mi fido ciecamente!
> sai che ho combinato la settimana scorsa? non ho accettato una borsa prada e una sciarpa burberry in regalo...troppo impegnativo, e quindi ho ringraziato del pensiero e ciao:singleeye:
> ma si può?:rotfl:



vogliamo saperne di piu'


----------



## passante (8 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> vogliamo saperne di piu'


e non tralasciare i dettagli piccanti


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2012)

:blank:


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2012)

:blank: 2. Il ritorno


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque *free-exStermy*.


Firmato, 

Rodolfo Valentino.


----------



## free (10 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque *free-exStermy*.
> 
> 
> Firmato,
> ...



quoto!

firmato,

free


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque *free-exStermy*.
> 
> 
> Firmato,
> ...


Joey...che faccia regolare iscrizione...
E che posti da registrato...

Lo aspetto a braccia aperte....

Dai stermy...vieni qui a farmi cagare sangue a fiotti...

Sterminuccio...vieni qui dal camerata conte...
vieni che ti faccio la faccetta nera...vieni...

E' tempo di avvento....

Vieni....


----------



## free (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey...che faccia regolare iscrizione...
> E che posti da registrato...
> 
> Lo aspetto a braccia aperte....
> ...



caro Conte, 
non lo cucchi!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Conte,
> non lo cucchi!


Ma proprio non lo vedo Stermy che si reiscrive...
E' una questione di principio etico e morale no?

Lui è stato affossato...per l'editto Lothariano...

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/15926-sterminator-fuori-da-qua-sbeffeggia-sic?highlight=


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque *free-exStermy*.
> 
> 
> Firmato,
> ...


quoto e appoggio!
Stermy libero!
Stermy libero!
Stermy libero!
Stermy libero!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto e appoggio!
> Stermy libero!
> Stermy libero!
> Stermy libero!
> Stermy libero!


Anch'io
Ma sono quasi sicura che non si iscriverà......coerente fino alla fine:smile:


----------



## free (10 Dicembre 2012)

chissà Jon, o abc, o chi altri?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io
> Ma sono quasi sicura che non si iscriverà......coerente fino alla fine:smile:


Quasi quasi gli mando una mail di insulti...tanto per tenere vivo il nostro rapporto...fuori di qui no?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> chissà Jon, o abc, o chi altri?


Che si registrino...
Ordine e pulizia...
Dio, forum e famiglia.


----------



## free (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che si registrino...
> Ordine e pulizia...
> Dio, forum e famiglia.



ma la smetti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quasi quasi gli mando una mail di insulti...tanto per tenere vivo il nostro rapporto...fuori di qui no?


puoi mettere un PS "Ti saluta Sbri"?


----------



## free (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quasi quasi gli mando una mail di insulti...tanto per tenere vivo il nostro rapporto...fuori di qui no?



e dove gliela mandi? in corso sempione verde e marrone?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (10 Dicembre 2012)

Jon....jon....JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e dove gliela mandi? in corso sempione verde e marrone?:rotfl:


Eheeheheeheh...
Io ho la sua mail no?
E ho anche le sue mail di insulti no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Jon....jon....JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


Non fare così... si registrerà, vedrai...


----------



## Tebe (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eheeheheeheh...
> Io ho la sua mail no?
> E ho anche le sue mail di insulti no?



stermy ti mandava le mail di insulti?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> stermy ti mandava le mail di insulti?


Certo...

Vendo indirizzo mail di stermy al miglior offerente...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> stermy ti mandava le mail di insulti?


Ma è anche vero
che io 
l'ho provocato

e lui mi è venuto dietro....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> 
> Vendo indirizzo mail di stermy al miglior offerente...


... NON CI CUCCHI...:bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è anche vero
> che io
> l'ho provocato
> 
> e lui mi è venuto dietro....


Eddai, scrivigli che sentiamo la sua mancanza allora! Io scommetto che tu la senti... ma con chi fai Peppone e Don Camillo poi?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eddai, scrivigli che sentiamo la sua mancanza allora! Io scommetto che tu la senti... ma con chi fai Peppone e Don Camillo poi?


Io mi godo troppo...
Che lui possa leggere...

Ma non....

Scrivere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Dicembre 2012)

Ma Stermy prima era registrato ed adesso non si registra perchè tu gli facesti segare l'account già una volta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi godo troppo...
> Che lui possa leggere...
> 
> Ma non....
> ...


Non ti facevo così poco battagliero ....:singleeye:


----------



## Annuccia (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti facevo così poco battagliero ....:singleeye:


secondo me non si è ancora registrato perchè credeva che lesclusione fosse temporanea...
ma si registrerà...

priamo o poi...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> secondo me non si è ancora registrato perchè credeva che lesclusione fosse temporanea...
> ma si registrerà...
> 
> priamo o poi...



Non so...

Non ho assolutamente la pretesa di capire Stermi, però un tempo era mooooolto più indiscriminatamente cattivo e mordente, allora sì avrei pensato che si reiscrivesse per il gusto di continuare a litigare.
Invece è cambiato, è diventato più selettivo, meno unicamente iracondo.
Magari è la volta che decide che il forum è una parentesi che può essere chiusa.

Non ci scommetterei, però, su nessuna delle due ipotesi. Vedremo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Stermy prima era registrato ed adesso non si registra perchè tu gli facesti segare l'account già una volta?


Non io...
Il popolo sovrano eh?


----------



## Duchessa (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi godo troppo...
> Che lui possa leggere...
> 
> Ma non....
> ...


Che è 'sta Schadenfreude...:incazzato: 
Pèntiti, va' e non peccare più!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non io...
> Il popolo sovrano eh?


Sempre detto io che la democrazia è una merda.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so...
> 
> Non ho assolutamente la pretesa di capire Stermi, però un tempo era mooooolto più indiscriminatamente cattivo e mordente, allora sì avrei pensato che si reiscrivesse per il gusto di continuare a litigare.
> Invece è cambiato, è diventato più selettivo, meno unicamente iracondo.
> ...


ma forse anche più semplicemente sta lavorando :rotfl:


----------



## Gian (11 Dicembre 2012)

mi pare che stia andando tutto meglio, o no ?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi pare che stia andando tutto meglio, o no ?


c'è silenzio e calma...
mi chiedo siamo pochi noi registrati...oppure erano troppi loro....?

comunque sia devo dire che c'è più ordine...

chissà ste cosa sta facendo


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi pare che stia andando tutto meglio, o no ?


:blank:


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi pare che stia andando tutto meglio, o no ?


stanotte qualche anima in pena ha rispolverato un messaggio di lothar su simoncelli per darmi un verde e un rosso .
può essere che sia tutto ordinato in superficie ma non è che i cretini siano tutti fuori


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stanotte qualche anima in pena ha rispolverato un messaggio di lothar su simoncelli per darmi un verde e un rosso .
> può essere che sia tutto ordinato in superficie ma non è che i cretini siano tutti fuori



Francamente io non capisco tutta sta difficoltà che hai nell'accettare che qualcuno possa rubinarti un messaggio anche solo a sfregio, per assurdo. Boh. Ma che ti frega? Che ti cambia? Mah.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Francamente io non capisco tutta sta difficoltà che hai nell'accettare che qualcuno possa rubinarti un messaggio anche solo a sfregio, per assurdo. Boh. Ma che ti frega? Che ti cambia? Mah.


non c'è nessuna difficoltà è solo sintomatico di una scemenza galattica.non cambia nulla ma che nessuno si accorga di quant sia risibile questa cosa mi perplime semplicemente.
sarò padrona di scrivere quello che mi pare?
e a te che cambia?
bye






ps comunque sono incorreggibile....avevo detto che sbagliavo io:sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è nessuna difficoltà è solo sintomatico di una scemenza galattica.non cambia nulla ma che nessuno si accorga di quant sia risibile questa cosa mi perplime semplicemente.
> sarò padrona di scrivere quello che mi pare?
> e a te che cambia?
> bye
> ...


Ovviamente no.

A me assolutamente nulla. Quando mi arrivano le notifiche di nuova reputazione spesso manco le guardo, per la verità.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

non  è l'ordine il problema, non sono i registrati, non è solo angelo, non è francesca.
è tutto un magna magna


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

invece della reputazione voglio una pensioncina mensile.
prenderò in ostaggio quella capra di rabarbaro e minaccerò di abbatterlo non prima di aver estirpato l'apparecchio ai denti ed essermelo venduto.liberté , egalité , consommé.
je suis impazzé


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece della reputazione voglio una pensioncina mensile.
> *prenderò in ostaggio quella capra di rabarbaro e minaccerò di abbatterlo *non prima di aver estirpato l'apparecchio ai denti ed essermelo venduto.liberté , egalité , consommé.
> je suis impazzé


Se lo abbatti ti do dieci euro e sarai la mia eroina del giorno.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se lo abbatti ti do dieci euro e sarai la mia eroina del giorno.


possiamo fare 100?


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece della reputazione voglio una pensioncina mensile.
> prenderò in ostaggio quella capra di rabarbaro e minaccerò di abbatterlo non prima di aver estirpato l'apparecchio ai denti ed essermelo venduto.liberté , egalité , consommé.
> je suis impazzé


Fico!
Però vorrei essere macellato con rito halal!
Grazie del pensiero!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> possiamo fare 100?


Non ci tengo così tanto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Fico!
> Però vorrei essere macellato con rito halal!
> Grazie del pensiero!


spiace ma abbiamo finito gli halal, rimasto solo coltellaccio


----------



## gas (12 Dicembre 2012)

*minerva*

hai cambiato avatar
sei la nuova nefertari?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Fico!
> Però vorrei essere macellato con rito halal!
> Grazie del pensiero!



Fico lo dice mio figlio. quello piccolo! e quanto è fico quando lo dice, l'altro giorno mia moglie disse, speriamo non metta mai la codina alla parola fico.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma abbiamo finito gli halal, rimasto solo coltellaccio


Mi sa che non ci capiamo, il che è abbastanza normale visto che parlo arabo...


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi pare che stia andando tutto meglio, o no ?



no!:singleeye:
lo avevo detto che siamo 4 gattacci e sarebbe stato meglio non chiudere un bel nulla


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fico lo dice mio figlio. quello piccolo! e quanto è fico quando lo dice, l'altro giorno mia moglie disse, speriamo non metta mai la codina alla parola fico.


E' perchè siamo entrambi in età prepuberale!


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci capiamo, il che è abbastanza normale visto che parlo arabo...


posto che sì, è arabo...ma a prescindere da non essere edotta , ci marciavo anche scherzando.posso togliermi una soddisfazione?
capra!capra!capra!


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che sì, è arabo...ma a prescindere da non essere edotta , *ci marciavo anche scherzando*.posso togliermi una soddisfazione?
> capra!capra!capra!


E credi di essere l'unica?
[h=3](◕‿-)[/h]


----------



## Eretteo (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma abbiamo finito gli halal, rimasto solo coltellaccio


Questo e' un capolavoro.


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2012)

*SI*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi pare che stia andando tutto meglio, o no ?


Si è vero va meglio,vedo tanta "trasparenza"in te...!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stanotte qualche anima in pena ha rispolverato un messaggio di lothar su simoncelli per darmi un verde e un rosso .
> può essere che sia tutto ordinato in superficie ma non è che i cretini siano tutti fuori


Se ti può consolare il rubino è arrivato pure a me...
Contenta?


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare il rubino è arrivato pure a me...
> Contenta?


minchia


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

:risata:





Minerva ha detto:


> minchia


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia


:rofl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2012)

*Minerva*



Simy ha detto:


> :rofl:


Ho elargito un verdone a minerva per il minchia....!!:up:Minerva può confermare!


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho elargito un verdone a minerva per il minchia....!!:up:Minerva può confermare!


uno è mio...


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho elargito un verdone a minerva per il minchia....!!:up:Minerva può confermare!


confermo.
però, scusate..... confermo anche la bizzarria della cosa. anni di comportamento composto, arte e correzioni da maestrina...e mi si promuove la minchia
non ci sto dentro:unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia



:girlhaha:


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2012)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> confermo.
> però, scusate..... confermo anche la bizzarria della cosa. anni di comportamento composto, arte e correzioni da maestrina...e mi si promuove la minchia
> non ci sto dentro:unhappy:


Io premio sempre la creatività di un insulto!Un insulto scritto da te è sempre creativo...!:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece della reputazione voglio una *pensioncina* mensile.
> prenderò in ostaggio quella capra di rabarbaro e minaccerò di abbatterlo non prima di aver estirpato l'apparecchio ai denti ed essermelo venduto.liberté , egalité , consommé.
> je suis impazzé


sei degna? :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sei degna? :rotfl:


sì, tu?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, tu?


mai abbastanza ... destino di essere nato in un tempo in cui la pensioncina è e rimane solo un bel sogno. per la gente della mia età (50+) non ci sarà mai la pensione. paghiamo soltanto. ed è da qualche settimana ufficiale. inutile farsi sogni e speranze. io infatti fra un po' cambio mestiere e paese e quel che si è visto si è visto


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mai abbastanza ... destino di essere nato in un tempo in cui la pensioncina è e rimane solo un bel sogno. per la gente della mia età (50+) non ci sarà mai la pensione. paghiamo soltanto. ed è da qualche settimana ufficiale. inutile farsi sogni e speranze. io infatti fra un po' cambio mestiere e paese e quel che si è visto si è visto


E quando te ne vai...
Mi lasci il forum a me?


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E quando te ne vai...
> Mi lasci il forum a me?


Ancora non è così?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mai abbastanza ... destino di essere nato in un tempo in cui la pensioncina è e rimane solo un bel sogno. per la gente della mia età (50+) *non ci sarà mai la pensione*. paghiamo soltanto. ed è da qualche settimana ufficiale. inutile farsi sogni e speranze. io infatti fra un po' cambio mestiere e paese e quel che si è visto si è visto


già.comunque devo dire che a me l'idea ha sempre fatto tanta tristezza , faccio un lavoro che mi piace che continueroò a fare finché morte non mi sorprenda.
abbasso l'inps:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora non è così?:rotfl:


E nel qual caso...
Quanto ti brucerebbe?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già.comunque devo dire che a me l'idea ha sempre fatto tanta tristezza , faccio un lavoro che mi piace che continueroò a fare finché morte non mi sorprenda.
> abbasso l'inps:unhappy:



La fotografa? Me lo fai un ritratto?


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E nel qual caso...
> *Quanto ti brucerebbe*?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


assolutamente zero


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La fotografa? Me lo fai un ritratto?


ho capito perchè stai qui. Scrocchi:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho capito perchè stai qui. Scrocchi:rotfl:


Mannò, ce l'ho già:


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, ce l'ho già:



Teomondo Scrofalo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Teomondo Scrofalo



Il mio ritratto sputato.


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E nel qual caso...
> Quanto ti brucerebbe?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chissà,avrei vantaggi e svantaggi....!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chissà,avrei vantaggi e svantaggi....!


Già dipende...
Ma non capisco perchè ha risposto Simy in tua vece...


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2012)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Già dipende...
> Ma non capisco perchè ha risposto Simy in tua vece...


Hai ragione,a te infatti non accade mai,quando ho chiesto spiegazioni a Chiara matraini infatti ha risposto lei vero?:rotfl:Simy è la mia segretaria,non dimenticarlo...!:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quando te ne vai...
> Mi lasci il forum a me?


lo venderò al migliore offerente ... se non sarà già chiuso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già.comunque devo dire che a me l'idea ha sempre fatto tanta tristezza , faccio un lavoro che mi piace che continueroò a fare finché morte non mi sorprenda.
> abbasso l'inps:unhappy:


a me fa solo incazzare. pretendono che io spenda del mio tempo per ulteriore regalo allo stato. eh no! parte di questo patrimonio me lo ritiro, ma richiedendolo dalla Germania, dove si può prelevare tutta la pensione maturata, se si lascia il paese. ed è quello che ho intenzione di fare. ovviamente lo stato italiano si rifiuterà, ma così ho anche la giustificazione per vendere Italia sull'eBay Cinese ... l'ultima vendetta


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo venderò al migliore offerente ... se non sarà già chiuso


Se lo chiudi...lo compero a scatola chiusa...a prezzo di svendita no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione,a te infatti non accade mai,quando ho chiesto spiegazioni a Chiara matraini infatti ha risposto lei vero?:rotfl:Simy è la mia segretaria,non dimenticarlo...!:up:


COnosco abbastanza bene la contessa da dirti...
Che se le chiedi spiegazioni in privato con le dovute maniere...

Lei te le darà.

Ma è escluso che lei per darti "certe" spiegazioni che TU non sei in nessun diritto di chiedere...

Lei tradirà la fiducia di una terza persona.

Mi spiace, per te, ma lei è così.

A buon intenditore poche parole.

Tu non sei nella posizione di chiedere spiegazioni a nessuno.
Dopo quello che ti sei permesso nei suoi confronti o nei confronti di Tebe o di Anna Blume.

Impara l'educazione e poi parla con la COntessa.


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2012)

*Caro*



contepinceton ha detto:


> COnosco abbastanza bene la contessa da dirti...
> Che se le chiedi spiegazioni in privato con le dovute maniere...
> 
> Lei te le darà.
> ...


Caro conte,tu non sei nessuno per dirmi se sono nella posizione di chiedere spiegazioni o altro!Adesso dovrei riaprire la solita polemica,invece preferisco soffermarmi su te!Stai diventando spavaldo e scorretto come fedifrago ti ricordi vero?Forse Admin ti ha dato troppe certezze forse no,in te noto la stessa spavalderia che aveva quel tizio lì,quello sicuro,quello che con il suo codazzo,con la sua crikka,imperversava sul forum osteggiando chi non la pensava come lui...e tu ne sai qualcosa vero?Adesso stai ripercorrendo paro paro il cammino di quel grandissimo pezzo di merda,quello che sanzionava per i caratteri di scrittura,e poi faceva imperversare alex su tutto il forum o sbaglio?Ricordo male?Ecco fedifrago è stato polverizzato,io sono ancora qui,e non per aver leccato il culo ad admin perchè come ben sai non è nel mio costume adulare altri per i miei interessi!Ecco, fai attenzione quelli troppo sicuri finiscono sempre malissimo....!Non sei tu a dover difendere chiara ci è riuscito benissimo quel grande signore di tuburao,tu non sei in grado neanche di difendere te stesso,ma tempo al tempo caro,continua così,e ne riparleremo!


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2012)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> COnosco abbastanza bene la contessa da dirti...
> Che se le chiedi spiegazioni in privato con le dovute maniere...
> 
> Lei te le darà.
> ...


Per inciso,non ho nulla da imparare e nel caso volessi diventare un pezzo di merda,infingardo,ambiguo e scorretto mi rivolgerei sicuramente a te, stanno certo!E adesso mi raccomando,continua con certe illazioni e insinuazioni,magari farai anche tu il passo falso che fece fedifrago....poi vediamo se hai qualcosa di insegnarmi....!Ciao e buona giornata!:up:


----------

